# NORWAY | Railways



## leif johnny olestad (Nov 16, 2005)

*Passengertrain at Rauma Railway Åndalsnes-Dombås in norway*

fore more information
links www.raumabanen.net
best regards
leif johnny olestad


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Pics from railpictures.net


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## carlsjul (Dec 21, 2011)

*The Holmenkollen urban trains 2011*

Here you can see Holmenkollen urban trains from 2011, by NRK Norwegian TV


http://nrk.no/holmenkollbanen/


http://nrkbeta.no/2011/03/07/holmenkollbanen-minutt-for-minutt/


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Gjøvikbanen just north of Movatn station, on the boarder of Oslo and Akershus county.
Hope you like it.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-kiruna-narvik-iron-ore-line.html?channel=542
> 
> *Study recommends upgrading Kiruna - Narvik iron-ore line*
> Wednesday, June 25, 2014
> ...


----------



## 3737 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nedrain released a picture of a refurbished class 73 carriage.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/08/19/rejlers-to-advise-norwegian-rail-network-expansion-scheme/
> 
> *Rejlers to advise Norwegian rail network expansion scheme*
> 19 AUG, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/europe/norway-unveils-record-rail-budget.html?channel=542
> 
> *Norway unveils record rail budget*
> Wednesday, October 08, 2014
> ...


----------



## Goy (Sep 27, 2014)

*Is true to say that it is not possible to invest in High Speed Rails in Norway because its lands have a lot of Mountains and Lakes?*


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Goy said:


> *Is true to say that it is not possible to invest in High Speed Rails in Norway because its lands have a lot of Mountains and Lakes?*


Only maybe. Japan also has a lot of mountains and lakes (and earthquakes). It would only be this in combination with a lack of population (and population density) that would hinder HSR. The rugged terrain means that a larger population either along the route or at the various destinations is necessary to make the route economically viable.


----------



## JuaanAcosta (Sep 28, 2014)

Goy said:


> *Is true to say that it is not possible to invest in High Speed Rails in Norway because its lands have a lot of Mountains and Lakes?*


it's all about the population density. It would not make sense such a massive transport infrastructure like an HSR if there isn't too much population to serve it. Well that, and if a country can actually afford the costs of building HSR lines, and other variables (I can't think of anyone right now sorry lol)


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Four injured in accident at Trondheim Central Station
A train ran into a buffer stop at Central Station in Trondheim. 

What is the cause of the accident is not yet clear. Mogstad suggests that the accident may have something with the storm in recent days to do.

- NSB suggests that seawater may have played a role, says Mogstad. AIBN is on its way from Oslo, and they will investigate the cause, says efforts to adressa.no leader.

What happened was that the train from Røros failed to stop when it got to the station.

According efforts manager on site is so far no indication that the train had high speed inside the station. He said that they also have tested train drivers for intoxication, but that nothing suggests that the driver was affected.

- NSB measurements of the area to be examined in the investigation, but we have no reason to believe that the train has run too fast, says Mogstad.

The speed limit inside the station is 30 km / h. NSB has routinely notified AIBN, which will investigate the train to find the possible cause of the accident.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/infrastructure/single-view/view/arendalsbanen-upgraded.html
> 
> *Arendalsbanen upgraded*
> 09 Feb 2015
> ...


----------



## AlexNL (May 27, 2010)

Yesterday a CargoNet operated freight trein derailed near Gryta, blocking the Bergensbanen between Finse and Haugastøl. Today NSB trains are running Bergen - Finse and Ål - Oslo, replacement buses are running on routes as long as Bergen - Gol (300 km).









The derailed Vectron locomotive

Source: Altaposten


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

AlexNL said:


> Yesterday a CargoNet operated freight trein derailed near Gyrte, blocking the Bergensbanen between Finse and Haugastøl.












Several landslides create trouble for the Norland Railway.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ds-follo-line-tunnel-contact.html?channel=537
> 
> *Jernbaneverket awards Follo Line tunnel contact*
> Wednesday, February 25, 2015
> ...


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Also posted in Sweden thread:


:jax: said:


> Frequency Stockholm-Oslo to increase from two to three trains a day this August. Travel time reduced from 6 hours to 4 hours 37 minutes, only stopping in Karlstad and Arvika (and possibly Kongsvinger depending on political pressure).
> 
> Reisetiden mellom Oslo og Stockholm skal kuttes med halvannen time
> Kuttet reisetiden mellom grensen og Oslo med 20 min - uten investeringer


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Norwegian railway workers are too expensive*










The jobs are threatened. From April 1th. Swedish train drivers serve as "ground crew" in Narvik.

This is information from the Norwegian Railway Association. 
- This is clearly illegal. It surprises us that Cargolink does not see this, and follow to the enployment rules. 
The employees in Narvik are subject to an undertaking, and therefore entitled to stand in their jobs.

Vice chairman of the Norwegian Railway Association has made the trip to Narvik to assist its members 
who are in danger of losing their jobs as terminal workers of the Schenker NRE trains.

A discussion meeting with the employer Cargolink Wednesday leaves according to the Norwegian Railway Association, 
little doubt that most positions in Narvik are going to be removed.

http://www.fremover.no/Fra_1__april_overtar_svenske_lokf_rere_jobber_i_Narvik-5-17-26280.html

*~MORE NEWS~*

The Meråker-line reopened.

From March 2nd the trains throughout the Meråker-line will be in service again. 
The stretch Kopperå (N) - Storlien (S) has been closed for over a year on the Swedish side because of problems with a rail filling.

http://www.jernbaneverket.no/no/Nyheter/Nyhetsarkiv/2015/Merakerbanen-apnet-igjen-over-grensen/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...view/flytoget-orders-caf-oaris-trainsets.html
> 
> *Flytoget orders CAF Oaris trainsets*
> 23 Mar 2015
> ...


----------



## pyramidxx (Jul 17, 2010)

What is with project "Arctic Railways" ??? between Finland and North Norway..
http://barentsobserver.com/en/business/2013/02/norway-open-new-arctic-railway-07-02


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Follo Line construction timelapse:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...norway-sets-out-plans-for-railway-reform.html
> 
> *Norway sets out plans for railway reform*
> 14 May 2015
> ...


----------



## AlexNL (May 27, 2010)

If my memory serves me correctly, Norway wanted to do the same a couple of years ago (which is why NSB Gjøvikbanen even exists) but the plans were reversed by a subsequent government?


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Faster train Stockholm-Oslo cancelled. 

Svenskene stanser hurtigtog mellom Stockholm og Oslo
SJ stoppar satsningen på snabbtåg till Oslo


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

:jax: said:


> Faster train Stockholm-Oslo cancelled.
> 
> Svenskene stanser hurtigtog mellom Stockholm og Oslo
> SJ stoppar satsningen på snabbtåg till Oslo


Really? That's a pity. What is the reason?

I am going to travel that route this summer. bahn.de still shows fast X2000 trains for August.


----------



## AlexNL (May 27, 2010)

The reason is engineering works on the Norwegian side.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...et-reach-stockholm-oslo-deal.html?channel=524
> 
> *SJ and Jernbaneverket reach Stockholm - Oslo deal*
> Friday, June 05, 2015
> ...


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Bill Maher not impressed by norwegian rail*

The coaches look as if they are from the 1950s










Comedians Bill Maher and Lewis Black were not impressed after they have taken the train in Norway. 
This weekend they bullied the NSB infront of four million viewers.

When Bill Maher entertained Norwegian fans at Sentrum Scene in Oslo on May 27th, he had taken the train from Stockholm to get there.

And he did not appreciate the train ride, he told his well four million weekly viewers on Friday.

- I've always heard that everything in Europe is so shiny and new, but not everything. This train was slow, it stopped a million times. 
Inside, it looked as if it came from the 1950s. And so there was no food. It was just like Amtrak, said Maher.

Had to take bus train
Amtrak, the US railway company, has for years endured heavy criticism for their slow trains, delayed departures and poor comfort level.

The comparison with Amtrak was therefore in no way meant as a compliment from Maher.

Lewis Black, one of the talk show host's guests on Friday, nodded his head vigorously and was famously agreed. 

Last June he visited Norway . The memories of the train ride he took the time sitting still well:

- I took the train from Oslo to Trondheim. It is the most beautiful train ride you'll ever take. 
But first I had to take the bus for two hours because the train line was undergoing maintennance. 
And when I got to the train, I found no water. There was no water on the train and there were six hours worth the trip!

Disliked honking
Black, a frequent contributor to Jon Stewart's "The Daily Show", had several things to gripe NSB:

- As you drive through this beautiful landscape, but there are sheep everywhere and trains spouts absolutely all the time. You can never ... suddenly a "tuut!", So try to relax and then suddenly comes a new "tuut!" It was brutal for a while, said Black:

Before joining with the final comment:

- It made me longed for Amtrak.

- It is not our trains
Some criticism of the allegedly unsatisfactory train journey from Stockholm to Oslo will not NSB take on his mantle.

- The distance from Stockholm to Oslo is not a NSB stretch, but run by the Swedish railway company SJ, commenting communications consultant Erik Lødding in NSB.

SJ has however also plans to install new modern trains on the route.

- Dull that we must ride the bus
Train route from Oslo to Trondheim However NSB responsibility.

- The fact that we have to ride the bus for trains on sections, of course, is boring for anyone who experiences this. Both our customers and we want NSB train always go as normal, without having to run buses on parts of the line. It is also important that Jernbaneverket is allowed to carry out upgrading works on the railway network in Norway, responding Lødding on behalf of NSB. - The consequence of such upgrading works is that Flytoget and NSB have to insert buses on routes where rail is closed to train traffic.

Statutory honk on animals
That it was not water obtainable on the train from Oslo to Trondheim has Lødding trouble understanding.

- Such Gøteborg should always have cafe on board with the sale of several types of drink, says Lødding. - But I can not determine whether there was a cafe on the train that Black ran with, since I did not have the opportunity to examine the retirement he traveled with.

- And what about the honking which kept the American comedian awake?

- When it comes honking, so it is regulated that the driver must honk at level crossings and if he sees animals at the track, said Lødding.

He adds that as he reads excerpts from the talk show seems to him as if Maher and Black generally had a nice trip in Norway and Sweden, and has taken a good deal of humor in the luggage home to the US.

text translated by google 

http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/uriks/--Vognene-ser-ut-som-om-de-er-fra-1950-tallet-8050303.html


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Right now today a political strike is going on in Norway. All trains are stopped until 1PM.


https://www.nsb.no/om-nsb/siste-fra-nsb/politisk-streik-15.juni


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Political action June 15th

Rail traffic stops throughout Norway on Monday, 15 June 2015 between the hours of 10:00 and 13:00, as a result of a political celebration among members of the Norwegian Locomotive Man Association and Norwegian Railway Association.

Because of the government's proposed Railways Form, encourage unions Norwegian Lokomotiv Mann Association and Norwegian Railway Association of its members to participate in a political celebration Monday 15 June between the hours of 10:00 and at 13:00. During the stoppage there is no alternative transport.

Trains that are underway at this time will stop at the nearest station and wait until the strike ends at 13.00. Customers who bought tickets for these trains, and who do not want to use your tickets may get these refunded.

Information about each train will be available on nsb.no and NSB app.

Rail traffic resumes at 13.00, but delays and certain modes of rail must be expected. Some trains may be canceled or stopped even before 10:00 am.

Expenses for other transportation will not be replaced, but NSB reimburse fully without fee all unused tickets train affected by the strike.

Passengers who have begun their journey, and which is delayed due to a discount by contacting the NSB Service.

NSB regret the inconvenience and promise to do what we can to get the trains quickly on schedule for the shutdown.


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

360 degree/VR video of the Airport Express train traveling from Drammen to Oslo Airport. 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYILI7OS2wg


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ds-third-follo-line-contract.html?channel=524
> 
> *Jernbaneverket awards third Follo Line contract*
> Friday, July 17, 2015
> ...


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*steam-ferry Ammonia, Mæl, Norway, Rjukanbanen*


----------



## kvasir77 (Aug 13, 2011)

After 125 years the Norwegian goverment finally said yes to building Ringeriksbanen. Building of the 40 km new track for Sandvika to Hønefoss will start in 2019 and cut the time from Oslo to Bergen With 1 hour. 
http://www.bygg.no/article/1245553


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, then it is up to Hønefoss and Sundvollen to start massive urban development, to make the line profitable.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

:jax: said:


> Well, then it is up to Hønefoss and Sundvollen to start massive urban development, to make the line profitable.


I travelled the Bergen line two weeks ago. At Hønefoss something interesting happened. This station lies in the bifurcation where the lines to Roa and to Hoksund diverge. We entered the station and stopped on the track leading to Roa. The reason became obvious when it was announced that because of an issue at Drammen we would take an alternative route, and that passengers for stops between Hønefoss and Oslo had to leave the train there and would be bussed to their destination. 
I was looking forward to travelling on the Hønefoss - Roa line, which AFAIK doesn't see scheduled passenger traffic anymore. 
But alas. The problem at Drammen got solved, and an anouncement was made that we would continue (albeit with a 40 min delay) to Oslo over the normal route. The train was backed out of Hønefoss, then pulled forward again to be on the correct track for Hoksund, Drammen and onwards to Oslo...

I suppose that the Ringeriksline will mean that the quaint station at Hønefoss will become significantly less quaint...

I have a question about the Bergen line services. I noticed that most services are done with B7 stock, but one train is done with modernized B5 stock. Yet this train is the fastest. Why is the train with the oldest rolling stock up to an hour faster then the train with the most modern stock?


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

^^Both B5 and B7s are limited to 160 km/h and the speed limit is mostly far less than 160 km/h. I think the difference in travel time has to do with operational constraints, such as the amount of time the train has to spend in sidings waiting for meeting trains.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

The first railway line in Norway with ERTMS signaling opened for revenue service yesterday: The 80 km "østre linje" (Ski-Sarpsborg) branch of Østfoldbanen, south-east of Oslo. The stations on the line have also been renovated.

Askim station:









Spydeberg station:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-line-track-doubling-project.html?channel=537
> 
> *Norwegian track-doubling project completed*
> Tuesday, December 01, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...h-follo-line-civil-works-package-awarded.html
> 
> *Fourth Follo Line civil works package awarded*
> 04 Dec 2015
> ...


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

Question: What's the deal with this railway?

https://goo.gl/maps/dY2bgnzD2rt

It appears to run between a factory in Kirkenes and a quarry in Bjørnevatn, and does not appear to have a connection with any mainline railroad -- standard or Russian gauge.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

hammersklavier said:


> Question: What's the deal with this railway?
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/dY2bgnzD2rt
> 
> It appears to run between a factory in Kirkenes and a quarry in Bjørnevatn, and does not appear to have a connection with any mainline railroad -- standard or Russian gauge.


Its an industrial/mineral line. There are instances of such railways being disconnected from anything else in other places in Australia, Africa, and the US. This line IS intended to connect to the Norwegian national network if/when the Polar Line ever reaches the ultimate design plans.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polar_Line


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bane-Nor have decided that the planned 23 kilometer long railway tunnel in the Ringeriksbane project will be built with one main tube with double tracks and a separate service-tunnel that runs parallel to it (as opposed to having separates tunnels for each track like in the Follobane project).









http://www.bygg.no/article/1312574


----------



## AlexNL (May 27, 2010)

As might be known, the Norwegian passenger market will soon be opened to competition. Is there an idea of what passengers can expect from these changes?


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

NordikNerd said:


> This is the NSB 73-03 trainset in Rostock, Germany on its way back to Norway after completed renovations in the Netherlands.
> 
> 
> I wonder why they transported it on the ferry Rostock-Trelleborg and not across the bridges through Denmark.
> ...


Why was it transferred to Holland?


----------



## AlexNL (May 27, 2010)

A few years ago NSB put out a tender for the refurbishment of these units. This tender was won by NedTrain, a division of the Dutch Railways.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Laying of tracks have started on the Farriseidet-Porsgrunn step (part of Vestfoldbanen).


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the Follobane tunnel opening on the Oslo side. The pictures were taken by marshol.






http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140273366#post140273366


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Video of the Ringerikebane project:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New double tracks Venjar-Eidsvoll-Langset. Expected completion is 2023.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

While we are at it, here is also a video of how the new Moss station will look like. It is expected to be in use from 2024.


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Also posted in the Norwegian forum

This awesome new underground station deserves some more pictures, so here's a few I took some days ago...

The entrance at Rove, by the cliff. Some 70 metres above the station and the rest of Holmestrand




The station is designed to let trains pass through at speeds up to 250km/h, so it's protected by pressure locks, like this one


The north entrance on the old station area. The landscaping is still not completed.






The concourse leading to the platforms






The platforms is accessible by stairs and elevators






continues...


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

North approach.

The station is located inside the 12.385 metres long Holmestrandsporten tunnel


The station hall itself is around 250 metres long, 30 metres wide and 12 metres tall




The south entrance is still not quite finished






South approach


----------



## AlexNL (May 27, 2010)

That is a beautiful station. Very cozy and welcoming due to the shapes, colours and materials used, yet also it feels very modern.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Video showing the planned Nykirke-Barkåker stretch of the Vestfoldbanen.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Anybody got a list of projecting regarding Norwegian Railways?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

LtBk said:


> Anybody got a list of projecting regarding Norwegian Railways?


Here is a map.



















https://www.regjeringen.no/no/dokumenter/meld.-st.-33-20162017/id2546287/sec13


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The tunnels in the Follo line porject have received names.

The 20km main tunnel have been named Blixtunnelen.
A 1km side tunnel from Ski and onto to the Østfold line have been named Roåstunnelen.


















http://www.banenor.no/Prosjekter/prosjekter/follobanen/ski/innhold/2017/og-navnet-ble-roastunnelen/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Aerial picture of the construction site to the new Farriseidet-Porsgrunn line site from the 28th of April.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing that have not been mentioned so far is that there are plans to construct another train tunnel through Oslo. This tunnel is still some time away - earliest expected completion is 2032, or 15 years into the future. 16 billion nok have been put aside for the project. Here are possible routes considered.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty nice Norwegian/English presentation of the Follobane project from earlier this year.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> While we are at it, here is also a video of how the new Moss station will look like. It is expected to be in use from 2024.


And a video of the accompanying new double tracks from Sandbukta to Såstad through Moss. Preparatory work start later this year while proper construction start will be in 1219.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Farriseidet-Porsgrunn aerial pictures and construction update.












































































































http://www.banenor.no/Prosjekter/pr...old/2017/se-farriseidet-porsgrunn-fra-lufta2/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New tunnel at Djupvik on the Ofot line. The old tracks will function as a passing loop when completed.










Construction update taken this summer:

















https://www.facebook.com/Banenorpro...524216393876/1503524166393881/?type=3&theater


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The first bimodal trains could be in traffic from 2020.









http://jernbanemagasinet.no/artiklar/bimodale-tog-snart-pa-norske-spor/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Breakthrough have been reached in the Blix tunnel of the Follo bane project.









http://www.bygg.no/article/1329001


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Preliminary renderings of the planned upgrade of Kolbotn station in Suburban Oslo. The upgrade will result in the removal of the center turn line. It will also feature longer platforms of at least 220 meters. The work will first begin after Follobanen have been completed and this stretch is no longer part of the main trunk lines. 



























http://www.banenor.no/Prosjekter/prosjekter/kolbotn-stasjon/innhold/om-prosjektet/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some historic pictures of the Ljans viaduct in Oslo. It was completed in 1878. The bridge was sold to Christiania Spigerverk after the line got re-aligned towards Hauketo in 1925. It was blown up to provide materials for nails in 1929.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Finnish minister of transportation have suggested to commission a feasibility study along with her Norwegian counterpart on the prospect of a railway link with Rovaniemi in Finland and one ice-free harbour in Norway. The most likely harbour end point of this line would be Kirkenes, but also Narvik, Skibotn and Murmansk (Russia) are considered as possible candidates. 

https://www.dn.no/nyheter/2017/10/17/1322/Samferdsel/finland-onsker-jernbane-i-nord-norge


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

We likely seen Norways first double-decker train cars be introduced on the Østfold line soon as Norske Tog A/S have asked to be provided with offers on double-deckers before the year-end.

https://www.aftenposten.no/norge/i/R3mnd/Norske-Tog-ber-om-anbud-pa-toetasjes-tog


----------



## Amexpat (Jan 30, 2014)

Galro said:


> The most likely harbour end point of this line would be Kirkenes, but also Narvik, Skibotn and Murmansk (Russia) are considered as possible candidates.


From the Norwegian prospective, I think Skibotn would make sense since it's close to Tromsø, the major Norwegian "city" up north. But the Finns would be building most of the rail line so their interests would weigh heavy. 

Can't see the Finns choosing Murmansk even if it was best for the North East passage as they would not want to rely on the Russians for an arctic port.


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Amexpat said:


> From the Norwegian prospective, I think Skibotn would make sense since it's close to Tromsø, the major Norwegian "city" up north. But the Finns would be building most of the rail line so their interests would weigh heavy.
> 
> Can't see the Finns choosing Murmansk even if it was best for the North East passage as they would not want to rely on the Russians for an arctic port.


Also, if they would like to ship via Murmansk there's an much cheaper alternative. There are remains of an railway track between Kemijärvi and Alakurtti on the Russian side. It was abandoned in 1942, reports of restoration comes up from time to time.

My money is on that the railway will connect to Kirkenes.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New snow bridges have been completed on Øvre Midtstova above Bergensbanen.


















http://www.banenor.no/Nyheter/Nyhetsarkiv/2017/krafttak-i-hogfjellet-er-i-mal/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Work on the Follo Bane project had been paused after an until now unknown, tunnel-like construction was found during demolition work in Ski. It is not known how old it is nor what it function was. It will now be determined what historical value it have before work can resume. 





































http://www.bygg.no/article/1332253?image=dp-image101014-1332264


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> New tunnel at Djupvik on the Ofot line. The old tracks will function as a passing loop when completed.


It's now completed and have been opened for traffic.


















http://www.banenor.no/Nyheter/Nyhetsarkiv/2017/nytt-kryssingsspor-tatt-i-bruk-pa-ofotbanen/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:
> 
> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/p...trainsets.html
> 
> ...


Renderings. It's introduction have been delayed and it will not be in service until August 2019. It will be designed for a top speed of 270 km/h.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Ministry of Transport and Communications have asked the Railway Directorate to produce a updated price estimate and a cost–benefit analysis of a new railway link between Fauske and Tromsø.
http://www.itromso.no/nyheter/2017/...nslag-for-jernbane-Fauske-Tromsø-15653280.ece

Map showing the proposed route in 1992.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Rehabilitation of the Lier tunnel between Lier (Drammen) and Asker is underway. 









http://www.banenor.no/Nyheter/Nyhetsarkiv/2017/fjerner-flatbrod-i-lierasen-tunnel/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update from inside the Ulriken tunnel.




























http://www.bygg.no/article/1335280?image=dp-image102360-1335286


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New follobane construction pictures. 


































































































http://www.banenor.no/Prosjekter/pr...eprosjektet/innhold/2017/follobanen-i-bilder/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Another picture of the Farriseidet-Porsgrunn line which will open next year.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The parliament approved the financing for the new double tracks on the Sandbukta-Moss-Såstad stretch on the Østfold line on the 14th of December. It's planned with a startup in 2018. Expected cost is is around 8,7 billion NOK. Here are some illustrations of the project.






















































http://www.banenor.no/Prosjekter/pr...ld/2017/vedtok-styringsramme-og-kostnadsramme


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The regulation process have now started for upgrading the Movatn stop along the Gjøvik line in Oslo. Here is a satellite picture with the possible new solution drawn in. The project will also includes an improvement crossing for the road. 









http://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/casedet.asp?mode=&caseno=201711267&sti=A

Location today: https://www.google.com/maps/place/0...19d7c40d4dc72d8!8m2!3d60.0359467!4d10.8069102


----------



## backpackerstephen (Aug 9, 2018)

*Cool Shot of Train Station!*

This looks like one of the coolest train stations in Europe! What do you think? 










Credit - A Backpackers Tale


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Most consider Belgium to be an independent country from Norway.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New English language video of the new double tracks planned between Nykirke and Barkåker in Vestfold. This is the same stretch that I posted illustrations from on the previous page.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Video of two concrete tunnels being pushed in place as part of the Follobane project.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Farriseidet - Porsgrunn line have now opened for regular service. It will cut travel time between Larvik and Porsgrunn by 20 minutes .

These pictures were taken during the trial run on the 22th. of September.


















https://www.banenor.no/Prosjekter/p.../farriseidet-porsgrunn-har-apnet-for-trafikk/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ A clip from the trip can be found on the top is this article: 

https://www.nrk.no/telemark/bli-med-pa-ein-togtur-til-sju-milliardar-1.14220408

I't's probably not that interesting as it is mostly tunnels. It currently take 12 minutes but the article claims that it will be reduced to 11 minutes with time.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the new Ski railway station in suburban Oslo.



























https://www.banenor.no/Prosjekter/prosjekter/follobanen/ski/innhold/2018/nye-ski-stasjon-tar-form/

The project.


----------



## Gsus (Oct 27, 2009)

Two new large (by Norwegian standard) railway-projects will have construction-start next year, according to the state budget which was presented yesterday. Both projects are on Vestfoldbanen, and will fill in the missing double track sections between Drammen and Tønsberg (Frodeåstunnelen).

The project Drammen-Kobbervikdalen consist of 9 km of doble track on Vestfoldbanen and 2 km of double track between Drammen and Gulskogen on Sørlandsbanen. The Vestfoldbanen-section will be mostly tunneled and dimensioned for 160-200km/h. Drammen-Gulskogen will be dimensioned for 130 km/h (I think I read somewhere). Drammen station will be expanded from 5 to 6 platform-tracks, and the length of the platforms will be expanded from 250-350 meters. Gulskogen stastion will be expanded from 3 platform-tracks to 4. The platforms at Gulskogen today is 140-250 meters long. When finished, all platforms will be at 350 meters of length. The project will open in 2025.

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5hdAUsHO3s&feature=youtu.be

The video deviates from what is gonna be built. From around 9 minutes into the a new bridge crossing the E18-motorway is showed. Here the line will connect to the old railwaybridge (built in the early 90`s), which reduces the maximum speed from 200 to 160 km/h at this point. This also means that a new road bridge crossing both the motorway and the railroad is not needed.

The second project to commence will be Nykirke-Barkåker, which consist of 14 kilometers of new double track with a dimensioning speed of 250 km/h. The project will include a new station at Skoppum west, which will serve mainly the city of Horten and the areal around. The platforms at Skoppum vest will be 250 meters long (a potential extending to 350m looks possible), and the station will also include a large park-and-ride. The project will open in 2024.

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH5qgt4m4eQ


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A website have been launched to show the possible placement of new stations in Larvik, Sandefjord and Stokke. It's not the fastest loading website, but otherwise it is quite neat. Unfortunately thee is no English language option on the site as far as I could find though.

http://bz-vr.net/banenor/

Tow illustrations from the website showing possible solutions new stations in Larvik and Sandefjord respectively.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the Ski end of the Follo line project.



























https://www.facebook.com/follobanen/

The completed tunnel hole is where the "godspor øst" will go.


----------



## hybridace101 (Apr 15, 2009)

Is there any advantage to using regular NSB trains over Flytoget? I noticed that travel time on both between the airport and Oslo S is almost the same yet the former is nearly just 1/2 the price of the latter.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Flytoget over NSB you mean? No, I use(d) NSB. Years ago there used to be significant time difference (10+ minutes), even then it wasn't really worth it.

I used the airport bus a lot. It actually comes out significantly more expensive than NSB, and it is much slower, but it used to have a reduced price card making it marginally cheaper, but more importantly with bus stops across the city.


----------



## Amexpat (Jan 30, 2014)

hybridace101 said:


> Is there any advantage to using regular NSB trains over Flytoget? I noticed that travel time on both between the airport and Oslo S is almost the same yet the former is nearly just 1/2 the price of the latter.


Not really. I use NSB pretty much all the time, it's worth paying half the price for only a couple of more minutes time. Also, with NSB public transportation to and from the train station is included, which saves more money.

The only advantage with Flytoget is that it starts earlier in the morning, so I've used them when I had to for an early flight. They also usually go 6 times an hour at regular intervals as opposed to NSB 3 times an hour at irregular intervals.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Flytoget also pays you if you miss your flight because of a train delay to the airport.


----------



## monsieur fromage (Nov 28, 2018)

Amexpat said:


> Not really. I use NSB pretty much all the time, it's worth paying half the price for only a couple of more minutes time. Also, with NSB public transportation to and from the train station is included, which saves more money.
> 
> The only advantage with Flytoget is that it starts earlier in the morning, so I've used them when I had to for an early flight. They also usually go 6 times an hour at regular intervals as opposed to NSB 3 times an hour at irregular intervals.



During rush hour the NSB trains might be packed full though, even more so at busy times of the year like just before christmas, easter and "fellesferien". So if you're traveling with lots of luggage Flytoget might be a comfier option at those times.


You'll still get to the airport though ...


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Jan 7, 2019)

*The Flam Railway*

This post takes us back into the middle of the 20th Century.

Over Christmas 2018 I have been reading through a number of old copies of 'The Railway Magazine'. Most of the magazines were from 1950. I found an article about the Flam railway in Norway and thought that members of the forum might be interested.

It was the plan of the 'spiral at the head of the valley that grabbed my attention.

http://rogerfarnworth.com/2019/01/01/the-flam-railway-in-1950


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Arriving in *Oslo, Norway* (from the High-Speed Train), comming from Stockholm:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the *Oslo Central Station (Oslo Sentralstasjon)*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

No NSB and Nettbus anymore - the train and bus operators are merging their services under the new brand: Vy. Except change of the name, trains will also get a new livery:



muster said:


>


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

It makes you wonder 'Vy'?


----------



## Amexpat (Jan 30, 2014)

Short said:


> It makes you wonder 'Vy'?


Don't like the color and livery design of VY, not to mention the name. And this will be the most expensive rebranding in Norwegian history.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

All major Norwegian (semi)-state entities are getting rebranded. Statoil => Equinor. NSB => Vy. I wonder if Posten is next.


----------



## Amexpat (Jan 30, 2014)

Suburbanist said:


> All major Norwegian (semi)-state entities are getting rebranded. Statoil => Equinor. NSB => Vy. I wonder if Posten is next.


Posten has partially done it already with Bring. Equally ugly colors as Vy. Both consciously distanced themselves from the national colors. But at least the name "Bring" makes sense for what they do in Norwegian and English.


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello,

in two years, the "Follo Line" will open as a new High-Speed line "(Göteborg) - Ski - Oslo". Then there will be three high-capacity, fast railway going direction Oslo:

1. From the west (Bergen / Kristiansand= the Drammen - Oslo Railway with a lot of tunnels from Drammen to Oslo

2. From the north (Airport), Trondheim and Stockholm, the "Gardermobanen"

3. From the south "(Göteborg) - Ski - Oslo", the "Follo Line".

But what will happen with Oslo Central station and the city tunnel via Nationaltheatret? It's only two tracks under the city, that won't be able to cope with all the new accelerated and improved passenger traffic coming from all directions to Oslo. Are there any plans to upgrade that corridor now having so many new tunnels direction Oslo in service?

Thanks!


----------



## Amexpat (Jan 30, 2014)

JumpUp said:


> But what will happen with Oslo Central station and the city tunnel via Nationaltheatret? It's only two tracks under the city, that won't be able to cope with all the new accelerated and improved passenger traffic coming from all directions to Oslo. Are there any plans to upgrade that corridor now having so many new tunnels direction Oslo in service?


There are long range plans for a new rail tunnel and metro tunnel through Oslo. It looks like they will do the metro tunnel first, but they are now arguing about the routing through the center of the city.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

There are plans for a second railway tunnel, but nothing concrete yet. It's estimated that it won't be completed until 2032 at the earliest.


----------



## Duesey (Feb 11, 2013)

Might also add that the Stockholm, Trondheim and Gothenburg/Halden-trains terminate in Oslo, at terminal platforms that don't connect to the tunnel. The new tunnel is likely to be used for the new "S-Train" concept that they are working on, with the old tunnel used for long-local and regional/IC-trains.


----------



## dysharmonica (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a question: Does Noway use the FLIRT trains on long distance routes (e.g. Oslo - Bergen) or only on regional-style routes. 

This is related to Denmark's idea to get regional rolling stock for all its regional and long-distance needs - whether it's based on the way Norway uses its FLIRT trains, or is different.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

^^They're only for regional and local services.


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

A bit late posting this, but (in Norwegian): https://www.banenor.no/Prosjekter/p...gende-dobbeltspor-mellom-drammen-og-tonsberg/

Two contracts have been awarded on the Vestfold line. One for the complete 13.6 kilometre stretch from Nykirke to Barkåker, and the other for a 6 kilometre rock tunnel on the strecth from Drammen to Kobbervikdalen.

Construction of both of these contracts is starting in November.


----------



## dysharmonica (Dec 3, 2015)

JumpUp said:


> Hello,
> 
> in two years, the "Follo Line" will open as a new High-Speed line "(Göteborg) - Ski - Oslo". Then there will be three high-capacity, fast railway going direction Oslo:
> 
> ...


I am still shocked no one is running Malmö/ København - Göteborg - Oslo line. Sure there is a ferry CPH - Oslo, but we we have all the partial trains running .... why not offer a direct service? I guess this is more a question for the Swedish forum rather than the Norwegian one.


----------



## Amexpat (Jan 30, 2014)

dysharmonica said:


> I am still shocked no one is running Malmö/ København - Göteborg - Oslo line. Sure there is a ferry CPH - Oslo, but we we have all the partial trains running .... why not offer a direct service? I guess this is more a question for the Swedish forum rather than the Norwegian one.


There use to be a direct Oslo Copenhagen service, i guess about 20 years ago. I took it many times and I think it was about 10 hours and the train went on the ferry to Elsinore. There would be some demand from those who are concerned about the environment or don't like to fly, there is now a scheduled bus route. I think there would be the most demand for the night train from Oslo.

Lesser demand is one reason why it stopped, it's quicker and cheaper to fly. 
Also, Gothenburg is currently a terminus - trains can't continue directly on. Perhaps when they build the West link they can have a through service to Copenhagen from Oslo.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

It would take 7 hours. Oslo - Gothenburg has poor service with few trains per day.


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

*Flytoget*

BM71 ADtranz versus BM78 CAF Oaris









https://www.ina.wiki/media/B5DhKp1ggN9


----------



## dysharmonica (Dec 3, 2015)

Ingenioren said:


> It would take 7 hours. Oslo - Gothenburg has poor service with few trains per day.


Which is a massive shame. I cannot imagine a good Oslo - Gothenburg - Malmo - Copenhagen not having a bulletproof business model. The trip should be 4-5 hours on good rail, and covers metros with some 4-5 million people. I know we have the 'mini cruise' Copenhagen - Oslo, but the region seriously needs a proper rail connection.


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

The construction of the stretch Nykirke - Barkåker startet last Thursday: https://www.banenor.no/Prosjekter/p...-tok-forste-spadetak-for-nye-spor-i-vestfold/


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

Around 800 m of track will soon be electrified between Notodden's two stations. The stretch is a part of the Rjukan - Notodden Industrial Heritage Site, and is therefore subject to guidelines for cultural heritage protection. In addition to the upcoming electrification, the trackbed has to be lowered by 1,2 m to the height it was on around 100 years ago. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/KulturarvVestfoldTelemark/posts/4026566724050753


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Tronni said:


> The construction of the stretch Nykirke - Barkåker startet last Thursday: Hareide tok første spadetak i Vestfold - Bane NOR


How are Norwegians going to get tax free booze on the train?


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

They can exit at Sandefjord and take the ferry?


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

That's a bit complicated for a Harry tour.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Oslo Gardermoen Station


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Love it


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

If anyone's interested, both InterCity projects on the Vestfold line have interactive map services. They track the progress of the tunnels and other works, and are updated each month. Unfortunately they are in Norwegian only.

Drammen - Kobbervikdalen: ArcGIS Web Application

Nykirke - Barkåker: ArcGIS Web Application


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

NSB Flåmsbana EL 18 2248 - Flåm by Ruud van den Breevaart, en Flickr


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

The Ulriken tunnel's second tube opened today, which means that we are one step closer to having two tracks between Arna and Bergen. The next part of the project is to rehabilitate the old tunnel tube. 






Ny tunnel gjennom Ulriken åpnet - Bane NOR


Ny tunnel gjennom Ulriken åpnet - Bane NOR




www.banenor.no


----------



## Amexpat (Jan 30, 2014)

Tronni said:


> The Ulriken tunnel's second tube opened today, which means that we are one step closer to having two tracks between Arna and Bergen. The next part of the project is to rehabilitate the old tunnel tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old tube is scheduled to be rehabilitated in 2024. Over 3 years seems a very long time for this. Why such a long time?


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

Amexpat said:


> The old tube is scheduled to be rehabilitated in 2024. Over 3 years seems a very long time for this. Why such a long time?


AFAIK, it is planned to be rehabilitated before 2024. The whole double track project is supposed to be finished in 2024.


----------



## abedidabedu (Jul 11, 2017)

Tronni said:


> The Ulriken tunnel's second tube opened today, which means that we are one step closer to having two tracks between Arna and Bergen. The next part of the project is to rehabilitate the old tunnel tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the link it says that they are, for the first time in Norway, using ballastless tracks (fastspor). These tracks requires almost no maintenance and long lifespan, but to a higher cost. They are perfect for heavily trafficated lines in tunnels with high speed. The Follo Line will also use these tracks. This type of tracks has been tested since the 50's and the Shinkansen uses them with huge success. Why haven't they been used in Norway before, like on the Gardemoen Line?


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

abedidabedu said:


> In the link it says that they are, for the first time in Norway, using ballastless tracks (fastspor). These tracks requires almost no maintenance and long lifespan, but to a higher cost. They are perfect for heavily trafficated lines in tunnels with high speed. The Follo Line will also use these tracks. This type of tracks has been tested since the 50's and the Shinkansen uses them with huge success. Why haven't they been used in Norway before, like on the Gardemoen Line?


Ballastless track hasn't been used much on the Oslo metro either, despite being practically standard for metro tunnels. AFAIK, there's only a section between Stortinget and Nationaltheateret (which is actually a two-story tunnel with the the mainline rail tunnel below) and a couple of bridges that have slab track. 

I suspect it has something to do with the preference for the drill and blast method over tunnel boring machines. With TBMs you get a concrete tube where slab track is perhaps more easily installed. Outside of tunnels and bridges, frost heave could be an issue.


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

Track three from Notodden stasjon to Notodden skysstasjon opened today, moving the train traffic to the city centre. The electrification of the ~800 metre track started in autumn.









(+) Da var sporet offisielt åpnet, men mer moderne togsett kommer ikke på noen år


– Dette er en merkedag for Notodden, og jeg tror det nye sporet inn til kollektivterminalen vil bidra til økt trafikk på Bratsbergbanen.




www.telen.no


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

Update on the rehabilitation of the Ulriken tunnel: Azvi has been chosen for the job. The work is starting in February 2021, and will be finished by June 2023.

In addition to the rehabilitation work, a new railroad bridge and a new tunnel portal will be built on the Bergen side of the tunnel, in Fløen.






Nord-Europas største sliter får et løft - Bane NOR


Nord-Europas største sliter får et løft - Bane NOR




www.banenor.no


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Tronni said:


> Update on the rehabilitation of the Ulriken tunnel: Azvi has been chosen for the job. The work is starting in February 2021, and will be finished by June 2023.
> 
> In addition to the rehabilitation work, a new railroad bridge and a new tunnel portal will be built on the Bergen side of the tunnel, in Fløen.
> 
> ...


Railroad bridge to where?
The tunnel starts right at the entrance of the station.


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

Suburbanist said:


> Railroad bridge to where?
> The tunnel starts right at the entrance of the station.


On the Fløen side, not the Arna side.









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org





I'm guessing the old one of these two.


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

A little railway news round-up of recent events

The work of digging out the pit for the concrete tunnel on the Drammen - Kobbervikdalen project started not too long ago. The tunnel blasting is also progressing nicely.






Yesterday, breakthrough was achieved at the Sandbukta side of Mossetunnelen between Sandbukta and the new Moss station.






The government is proposing to cut the outer parts of the Intercity-project (double-tracking to Skien, Lillehammer and Halden) in the new National Transport Plan.
Paid article: Pengene som skulle gå til moderne jernbane til Skien, Halden og Lillehammer, går til å dekke kostnadssprekker på Østfoldbanen

Bane NOR has not come to an agreement with Jernbanedirektoratet about the new tunnel under Oslo, and the planning work has therefore been put on hold.
Article: Stor kontraktavlysning for Oslotunnelen

The government has given Fellesprosjektet E16 og Ringeriksbanen to Nye Veier, the government-owned highway building company. The project start has been pushed to 2024/25.
Article: Nye Veier skal bygge Ringeriksbanen

The government is fully financing works on both Narvik station and the Narvik freight terminal in the new National Transport Plan.
Article: NTP: Regjeringen bevilger 200 millioner til tunnel under Narvik sentrum på E6


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

More disappointing news.

Drammen - Kobbervikdalen is going to take nine months longer to complete.
Article (paid): (+) Må leve med byggearbeider nesten ett år lenger

And the rebuilding of Gulskogen station is postponed indefinitely.
Article (paid): (+) Kutter ny stasjon på Gulskogen


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

OSM shows two switch caverns near Arna, which I suppose doesn't exist now, this can also explain the long closure of the old Ulriken tunnel.


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

On the 2nd of July, breakthrough was achieved at Gråmunktunnelen in Horten. The 1,1 km long tunnel is part of the new double track section between Nykirke and Barkåker. 






Gjennomslag i Gråmunktunnelen - Bane NOR


Gjennomslag i Gråmunktunnelen - Bane NOR




www.banenor.no


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

Larvik municipality voted 25-15 to allow Larvik Havn KF to use Sikatomta as a temporary freight terminal for lumber and wood products for Bergene Holm and Norske Skog Saugbrugs. The property hasn't been used as a terminal since 2012, and will have to be upgraded/refurbished. Some local politicians are worried the temporary solution will turn into a permanent one, but Larvik Havn says that they want the tracks to continue all the way into the port area in the future. Grenland Rail will do the rail transport to and from the terminal.

Article in Norwegian: Sa ja til jernbaneterminal i Larvik










Sikatomta is the area between the road to the left and the cemetery.


----------



## Amexpat (Jan 30, 2014)

Ingenioren said:


> Bus isnt nearly as comfortable. What you prefere to spend 4 hours in a bus or a train? Also bus isnt particularly good for serving the towns in between.


All things equal, or even a bit unequal, I prefer the train. But I was responding to a post that asked whether the opening of the Follo Line would led to more Oslo-Gothenburg services. My response was that a 10 minute savings on a 3.5 to 4 hour trip is not going to make much of a difference. Those that have chosen to take the bus in the past, would not likely change because of this. Price is the determinative factor for those that take the bus. You have to get the travel time by train down to 2 hours or less to make a big impact.


----------



## Tronni (Nov 27, 2018)

Today, the final concrete pour on the railway bridge over Minnevika took place. The 836 metre long bridge is set to open next autumn, along with the new double track from Eidsvoll to Langset.






Siste støp på Minnevika jernbanebru - Bane NOR


Tirsdag 13. desember var det storstøp for siste gang på den nye brua som krysser Vorma. Dermed har den 836 meter lange brua nådd land på Langset.




www.banenor.no


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

In 2024 when most of the work is done on the westcoastline i hope there will be a service to Malmö and it will be atleast quicker than buses south of Göteborg.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Amexpat said:


> All things equal, or even a bit unequal, I prefer the train. But I was responding to a post that asked whether the opening of the Follo Line would led to more Oslo-Gothenburg services. My response was that a 10 minute savings on a 3.5 to 4 hour trip is not going to make much of a difference. Those that have chosen to take the bus in the past, would not likely change because of this. Price is the determinative factor for those that take the bus. You have to get the travel time by train down to 2 hours or less to make a big impact.


That's true, but this line massively improves capacity south of Oslo. Perhaps more long distance trains to Gothenburg could now be run. Besides travel time and price the third consideration for most travelers is frequency of the service. Buses are usually more frequent.


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

Ingenioren said:


> In 2024 when most of the work is done on the westcoastline i hope there will be a service to Malmö and it will be atleast quicker than buses south of Göteborg.


What are the other works on the westcoastline? Do you have more details of constructioning going on?


----------



## Amexpat (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunfuns said:


> That's true, but this line massively improves capacity south of Oslo. Perhaps more long distance trains to Gothenburg could now be run. Besides travel time and price the third consideration for most travelers is frequency of the service. Buses are usually more frequent.


Yes, the tunnel is a game changer capacity wise for commuters coming to Oslo from the south. There will still be bottle necks though south of Moss where it's mostly single track. Only about half of the tracks in Sweden are high speed double tracks, the ones north of Gothenburg.

And is there a demand for more services to Gothenburg now? I've taken the train there a few times from Oslo and they weren't very full. Of course, if travel time were under 2 hours more demand would be created. A 10-minute savings now won't effect the demand side.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

JumpUp said:


> What are the other works on the westcoastline? Do you have more details of constructioning going on?


Norway side: Doubletracks Trough Moss

Swedish: Trough running line at Göteborg C, Doubletracks Trough Varberg, Ängelholm and Helsingborg, quadtracks in Malmö.

Then there is ofcourse the Fehmarn will make Long distance rail more attraktive


----------

